# Persona 5 Royal E3 2019 trailer



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2019)

atlus out here making a 10/10 game even better


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2019)

Ugh...they should just release it already. I already got a large pile of games to play before 2020


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jun 10, 2019)

Available for preorder already?


----------



## duwen (Jun 10, 2019)

Oh well... as long as there's an option for original J-voices too - that was the only negative to P4G imo.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jun 10, 2019)

I really thought they're going to release this on the Switch. Oh well, one can hope.


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 10, 2019)

ov3rkill said:


> I really thought they're going to release this on the Switch. Oh well, one can hope.


If they were going to then they would've revealed it by now. P5S is likely all we're going to get.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 10, 2019)

I like the voices.


----------



## guisadop (Jun 10, 2019)

Nice! I play with the Japanese voices but it's nice anyway.


----------



## kingaz (Jun 10, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> If they were going to then they would've revealed it by now. P5S is likely all we're going to get.



It could always get ported at a later date. Not a reason to hold one's breath or read tea leaves or whatever, but it cannot be ruled out.


----------



## anhminh (Jun 11, 2019)

So what new? It just a same game with new character shoehorn in?


----------



## guedesbrawl (Jun 11, 2019)

No switch no buy


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 12, 2019)

anhminh said:


> So what new? It just a same game with new character shoehorn in?



There's also an entire semester after 



Spoiler



euphorically saving Christmas better than Kirk Cameron did. Nyarlathotep, perhaps!?


----------



## LoggerMan (Jun 15, 2019)

I’d settle for a 4K version of persona 5.


----------

